# V High FSH...advice needed



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I had a blood test done recently and was told I have high FSH due to my age, I'm 43 and TTC. Can anyone recommend anything to help lower, mine was 32, how can I reduce to an acceptable level for possible ivf? Please help.....I haven't read any post where anyone has such a high level and I'm actually too scared to call the clinic.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

Didn't want to read and run... there's a lady called GIAToo who had a v high FSH level (was told menopausal) and this then reduced, and she had a BFP although unfortunately lost the LO.  It might be worth looking at her posts?  She's since gone on to have a baby (DD, not OE).  I understand wheatgrass can lower FSH, and there's some indication that Agnus Cactus can, although I believe there may be other side effects.  

Also remember that hormones can fluctuate from month-to-month, so that it shows this month may well change next... worth a retest on day 1-3 next month?

x

P.S.  'Mariposa'... are you Spanish??


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi BluMariposa  (Hi Jo_11 too   )

As Jo says, my FSH was high at 91 when first tested.  This, I believe (I am not a Doctor) was because I came off the pill and my periods didn't come back for 4 months....during that time my FSH went up to 91 (could have gone higher, but I never tested again during that 4 months) and I think it went so high as my body was trying very hard to get going again.  My memory's a bit blurred, but your FSH goes up to get your body to ovulate (?)  Anyway, eventually I DID ovulate and my periods came back and when I was tested again my FSH was 11 (still too high for the likes of the ARGC)   

With regard to FSH there are generally two schools of thought; (1) that your highest FSH level is the one to take into consideration at all times, the Lister believe this.  So even if it went down they would "work" with the highest reading and base treatment on that.  Good news is the places like the Lister will treat you with high FSH.  (2) that your FSH can fluctuate and therefore they measure it every month and you only cycle when your FSH is low (below 10)

The other thing to consider is that FSH is only one part of the equation.  Other things like AMH, AFC (antral follicle count) and regularity of periods etc should also (in my opinion) be taken into account as there are some women who have conceived when they had high FSH.

The other thing is that you never know how your body is going to respond to treatment and unfortunately (I only say that due to cost) the only way to find out is to go through a cycle.   

As Jo said, I did get pg on my second OEIVF, but sadly lost the baby at 9.5 weeks.  I didn't respond well to medication and only ever produced 1 (viable?) egg on each OE attempt.  In the end i couldn't face any more treatment with such low odds and high chance of another miscarriage so I moved to donor embryos (being single I was already using donor sperm) and I now have a beautiful little boy.  

Try not to be scared to call the clinic.  If you're not happy with what they say, you can always get a second and third opinion from other clinics.

Take care and good luck    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi there, I am sure you can lower your FSH with diet etc.  Mine is low and I am not special in any way, but I do make a real effort with diet and excercise, it's a bore but worth it.  There is a sweet, easy to read book by a woman who couldn't get treated in the US because of her high FSH and she got it down by radically changing her lifestyle.  OMG, what's it called, it's at home and I'm away!!!  But i'm sure if you do a search on Amazon of fertility books you will find it.  When I get home I'll look for it and post, or maybe someone else here knows..  Anyway, I know she cut out the cookies for starters!!


----------



## pinkpeanut (Nov 3, 2011)

Urbangirl-I think the book you might be refering to is called Inconceivable, you can get it on Amazon.  It's a really inspirational book that will give you hope.  The author does cut out cookies, juices and adopts a healthy lifestyle which includes not only eating well and taking care of herself physically, emotionaly and spiritually.  It's quite inspirational.  My FSH is really high too.  I'm 38 and am hoping to squeak one more LO out.    All the best to you.


----------



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for the advice re my high FSH. I'm starting acupuncture tomorrow.........yikes....bought some agnus catus today and I am on a mission  Can anyone recommend a good brand of DHEA? There are so many... how many do I take per day?
Will keep you all posted


----------



## heavenly (Sep 7, 2011)

BluMariposa said:


> Hi,
> I had a blood test done recently and was told I have high FSH due to my age, I'm 43 and TTC. Can anyone recommend anything to help lower, mine was 32, how can I reduce to an acceptable level for possible ivf? Please help.....I haven't read any post where anyone has such a high level and I'm actually too scared to call the clinic.


Hi there, I am 45. I had my FSH done 2 years ago and it was 7.4. I had it done 4 months ago and it was 17, I was mortified, thought I was about to have my menopause! Then I read up a bit and asked my FS and he said you should get tested for 3 months on the trot, to get an overall picture, so I did, and the next month, I was 7 and the next month, I was 6.7! There a lot of factors that can cause a high FSH, stress being one of them. So don't give up hope, lots of remedies out there to help, this site is wonderful for info. xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Mariposa, there'sa thread dedicated to DHEA in the vitamins and supplements section (hope that's its right title, correct me anyone if necessary!) . PAGES of Dhea related stuff, should keep you busy for a while


----------



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Urbangirl,
can you direct me to the thread on supplements?...I can't find it.

Thanksxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Is this the one....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

shelley x


----------

